# FS: 110G gallon tank + Solid Wood stand PRICE LOWERED! $400!



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

up for sale is a 5ft Hagen 100g gallon tank with a black solid wood stand. 
The quality is 9/10. Price is $500.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to post your location.

"aaa" is NOT a location.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what accessories does it come with at this price?


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

picture updated!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

Hagen Allglass Aquarium - 150 cm x 45 cm x 60 cm


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Will you sell just the tank? Any scratches?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there,
By any chance you used undergravel filter in the tank and you wanna sell it, too?
I wanna undergravel filter for the same size tank, 60inch x 18inch (bottom) .


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

i had one, but I believe i threw it out a long time ago, lol...

I also have 2 co2 regulators, one with solenoid... with somebody grab this setup, i will sell both regulators for $100 to him.


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

the stand is beautifully made. 
the stand was almost $500 by itself at the time of purchase.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

aquaria said:


> the stand is beautifully made.
> the stand was almost $500 by itself at the time of purchase.


Are you willing to sell just the tank as I already have a stand.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

aquaria said:


> i had one, but I believe i threw it out a long time ago, lol...


I was running my tank with undergravel filter. Then I switched to bare tank, and a few plates broken when I took them out. Now, I wanna swithching back to undergravel filtration system again, and have to find another undergravel filter, enen gravel...... lol

Your tank set up are really nice and gorgeous. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

[email protected]@ said:


> I was running my tank with undergravel filter. Then I switched to bare tank, and a few plates broken when I took them out. Now, I wanna swithching back to undergravel filtration system again, and have to find another undergravel filter, enen gravel...... lol
> 
> Your tank set up are really nice and gorgeous. Good luck on the sale.


thanks man, i would of given it to you for free if i still have it. was sitting in my garage for a long time, so i just threw it out.


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

rg500 said:


> Are you willing to sell just the tank as I already have a stand.


sorry man, they must sell together.


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

Price lowered, $400 only!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

Price lowered, $400 only!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump!~~~~~`


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

PMed you about the sale.


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

sorry, i didn't receive you message. 
can you please pm me again?
thanks!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*will you sell stand seperately?*

if so how much would you let it go for?,


----------

